# no luck at all finding a good judo club near me,looking into another style like judo,



## jwmims (Aug 15, 2013)

went tonight to the last judo school in driving distance for me tonight,good teacher,small class,i thought i have found a home.After class i talked to the teacher about judo and his school,then found out it was not what i am looking for,$80 belt test every 2 months,be a black belt in little over a year.And a contract that over the phone they told me they did not have contracts.My search for judo is at a standstill now,going to look into another style close to judo,BBJ is out of the question,my son does it and it is very hardcore,he is 23 and in great shape and he is throwing up after class and woreout.Someone told me to look into aikido,i want something i can use for self defence and not take 8-10 to be able to use it.There is a JJJ school that just opened up kinda near me,they teach seibukan jujtsu,talked to the instrutor and he said they did not spar at all,so i am not sure abut that.I belive and have been told if you dont spar or test your skills
in a real fight  they will not work for you,i may be wrong  but thats what i think.thats why i wanted to do judo so bad,very realistic training.What is up with the very high belt testing fees?back in the mid -late 80s i never heard of such a thing in the schools i trained in.Anyone know of a style that not hard to find that is close to judo,love to learn throws,takedowns,joint locks,chocks,and some ground skills.Something that would go together with my boxing skills?
thanks,
james


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2013)

$80 testing every two months?  That doesn't sound like any judo school I've ever seen.  I've also never heard of a judo school that gives out black belts that quickly.  I assume they aren't affiliated with any of the major judo organizations, since I believe those all have minimum time in grade requirements.

Are there any other BJJ schools around besides the one your son trains at?  Not all of them are that hardcore.  I'm 49 years old and I train BJJ 4-5 times per week.  

If you can list the different schools (of whatever style) that are around your area, then maybe we could make suggestions as to what is most likely to meet your needs.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2013)

Competition-oriented Judo schools can move you along fairly quickly but not one year. 

Close to Judo? Eh, BJJ, sombo, some styles of jujutsu, some MMA programs, and perhaps Greco-Roman wrestling. In other words, BJJ or switch criteria, I fear.


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 15, 2013)

That sucks matey, good luck in your search for something though.  I will say I agree with Arnisador that bjj will be the next best thing for you though if you had your heart set on Judo.  Good luck again.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 15, 2013)

Also, you might want to talk to your son's BJJ instructor to verify whether the workouts have to be that hardcore for everybody.  (If so, it's probably a heavily competition-based school.)  It's possible that your son is making it that physically rough on himself by coming in with a competitive mindset.  Part of how I'm able to train with guys half my age is that I follow Ryron Gracie's advice to "keep it playful."


----------



## jwmims (Aug 15, 2013)

there is alot of TKD schools near me,did that 20 years ago for a year,not my thing.American karate with aik jujtsu blended together only only $50 a month not watched a class there but the teacher i talked to seemed to know what is he talking about,nice guy.A few BBJ not
sure if they are very hardcore like my sons class.A little bit of drive i could do seibukan jujutsu but they do not spar at all.There is a genbukan jujutsu that meets once a week is only $25 a month.Also one aikido class i talked to the teacher he told its a hard style of aikido,train for self defence with strikes,kicks and even ground skills its a non profit school just $60 a month 3 times a week.I may check into all of them.But i  sure had my heart set on judo.
thanks,
james


----------

